# Replacing Pads on Off Shore OR19 Clips



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Like many, I have the Off Shore planers which have the OR19 clips in the front (no pin) and the OR16 clips at the back (pinned). This works great because on a hookup I can release the front clip and the board spins around so I'm not fighting the board AND the fish. The pinned clip in the back obviously makes sure that I don't lose the board completely. The drawback is that the pads in the front of the board wear out over time and need replaced. I tried doing this once myself and it was very difficult. There has to be a simple way to do this. If anyone knows an easy way to accomplish this, please let me know. A video link would be outstanding. And if you could tell me what type of adhesive you use to hold them in, that would be appreciated as well.

Thanks,
Cheddarthief


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I think Offshore sells replacement pads with a sticky back, saw em on their website I think.


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

FISHIN 2 said:


> I think Offshore sells replacement pads with a sticky back, saw em on their website I think.


Yes, I've ordered the pads but the last time I got them they were not self adhesive and I had to glue them in with a rather strong glue like Crazy Glue. Getting the old worn out ones out now should be interested. I actually bought a whole new set so I can swap them out mid-season and replace the pads during that time. But again, holding those open and removing the old ones is very difficult. There has to be an easier way to do it than what I keep encountering. That's why I was hoping for a video. Someone posted once that you actually twist them open to do the work then reverse that to put them back together. I tried that, and I was able to open them. I just couldn't get the spring back inside when putting it back together. I know there has to be a smart easy way to do this.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have done it several times. Best way I found is to use two tools. 1) I used one of the Stanley clamps with the rubber pads and handle grip and clamped it down onto clip. Next time I used a small pair of vice grips to keep the clip open. Then what has worked best for me is to get one of those mini eye glass screwdrivers. Use the flat head side to get under the rubber pad. Just run the screwdriver under the rubber pad. Most will come out but what didn't just simply use a little bit of elbow grease to scrape it out with the flathead. That's what I found with best for me


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

use 3m double sided car trim tape. First apply to pad, then trim neatly. peeel off backing to apply to clip
I use a spring clamp to hold open and goo gone and a razor kblade to remove old pad and adhesive. acetone to remove residues then replacement pad is easy to install and sticks instantly


----------

